
Where Have the Paycheck Protection Loans Gone So Far? - troydavis
https://libertystreeteconomics.newyorkfed.org/2020/05/where-have-the-paycheck-protection-loans-gone-so-far.html
======
troydavis
Summary from the end of the page:

“The economic impact of COVID-19, both measured by the number of COVID-19
cases per capita and by the number of initial unemployment claims per capita,
does not explain the geographical distribution of PPP loans. In contrast, we
find that lenders’ preference for borrowers with an existing relationship and
the market share of community banks are the main factors explaining the
geographical variation in PPP funding. These results are preliminary and
subject to caveats. We leave a causal analysis to ongoing and future work.”

